# To Move or not to move?



## henrietta (May 11, 2010)

Hia!.We are a family considering a move to the costa del sol,once we have purchased a business.We have family who have lived in Ibiza for 10 years,& have done well,Of course now there is an economic crisis,but they are weathering the storm,just as we are in the U.K.The media seems to suggest that Spain is in crisis,no one has a job,& everyone is heading back to the U.K?.Could i ask?..are things relly so bad?..do we need to abandon our plans?.Or does Spain still hold opportunities?.Kind Regards:


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

henrietta said:


> Hia!.We are a family considering a move to the costa del sol,once we have purchased a business.We have family who have lived in Ibiza for 10 years,& have done well,Of course now there is an economic crisis,but they are weathering the storm,just as we are in the U.K.The media seems to suggest that Spain is in crisis,no one has a job,& everyone is heading back to the U.K?.Could i ask?..are things relly so bad?..do we need to abandon our plans?.Or does Spain still hold opportunities?.Kind Regards:


Hi Henrietta,
Welcome to the forum!

Are things really that bad?? Well, I'm afraid it does seem to be very bad for a number of expats who have seen their dreams shattered in the current economic climate. If you do a search on this forum you will see plenty of threads talking about the difficulties faced by expats trying to make a living in Spain. If you are going to have your own business over here, then I would advise you to do your homework meticulously before you invest in anything. If it is a restaurant/cafe business you are thinking of buying, be very very very cautious. 
If you outline your plans a little for us, I'm sure everyone will try to advise you further.

Lynn
x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

henrietta said:


> Hia!.We are a family considering a move to the costa del sol,once we have purchased a business.We have family who have lived in Ibiza for 10 years,& have done well,Of course now there is an economic crisis,but they are weathering the storm,just as we are in the U.K.The media seems to suggest that Spain is in crisis,no one has a job,& everyone is heading back to the U.K?.Could i ask?..are things relly so bad?..do we need to abandon our plans?.Or does Spain still hold opportunities?.Kind Regards:



Theres a lot of uncertainty here, yes things are bad, there are very few jobs. I guess a lot depends on the tourist industry this year?? Málaga has recently opened its expanded airport and there are more flights coming and going which I guess is a good sign. However, Spain is nothing like the Spain from 10 years ago when it was still growing and people would come over, live cheaply, find work, make good money and live the relaxing lifestyle. Now everything has been done and done again and again. Its no longer cheap to live here and its not easy or stress free! I guess it depends what business you'll purchase and how much effort and time you can put into it, but I doubt it will be without stress or very hard work

Jo xxx


----------



## henrietta (May 11, 2010)

Hia Lynn!.Many thanks for your reply your advice is much appreciated.We were planning a move towards the end of 2011 or early 2012..am hoping the situation will have improved by then for everyone!.Because we have family in Ibiza running a business we realise how hard it is..you have to work damned hard for everything! forget the cocktails round the pool!.We would deffo not want to purchase a Bar,cafe,restaurant,it would be our worst nightmare!.& we have seen so many close in Ibiza,as in the U.K!.We would be looking towards the service industry,my husband is a self employed fitter/mechanic so something in that area would appeal. Are there any kinds of busineses that are making profit? & holding their own!Also which areas are family friendly & where should we avoid?SORRY for all the questions!!!Our two children are age 3yrs and 8yrs both girls,would they intergrate well into school,we were considering a move before our oldest begins secondary school when she is 10?Tracey x


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

henrietta said:


> Hia Lynn!.Many thanks for your reply your advice is much appreciated.We were planning a move towards the end of 2011 or early 2012..am hoping the situation will have improved by then for everyone!.Because we have family in Ibiza running a business we realise how hard it is..you have to work damned hard for everything! forget the cocktails round the pool!.We would deffo not want to purchase a Bar,cafe,restaurant,it would be our worst nightmare!.& we have seen so many close in Ibiza,as in the U.K!.We would be looking towards the service industry,my husband is a self employed fitter/mechanic so something in that area would appeal. Are there any kinds of busineses that are making profit? & holding their own!Also which areas are family friendly & where should we avoid?SORRY for all the questions!!!Our two children are age 3yrs and 8yrs both girls,would they intergrate well into school,we were considering a move before our oldest begins secondary school when she is 10?Tracey x


You are giving yourself plenty of time to plan your move, which is a good thing. It would be a good idea for you all to start learning Spanish asap and as much as you can before you come. This will undoubtedly help the children if you are going to put them into spanish schools, and importantly, it will help with whatever business you have. Businesses just aimed at expats are just not surviving. The british expats have been squeezed financially by the economic crisis and the exchange rate and have been forced to pull in their belts so to speak. Plus, there certainly are many who have been forced to return to the UK. 
You should aim to visit the area and have a good look around. The costa del sol covers a large area and is varied. However, I would say that you shouldn't have any problems finding a 'family friendly' area!!


----------



## henrietta (May 11, 2010)

:focus:


lynn said:


> You are giving yourself plenty of time to plan your move, which is a good thing. It would be a good idea for you all to start learning Spanish asap and as much as you can before you come. This will undoubtedly help the children if you are going to put them into spanish schools, and importantly, it will help with whatever business you have. Businesses just aimed at expats are just not surviving. The british expats have been squeezed financially by the economic crisis and the exchange rate and have been forced to pull in their belts so to speak. Plus, there certainly are many who have been forced to return to the UK.
> You should aim to visit the area and have a good look around. The costa del sol covers a large area and is varied. However, I would say that you shouldn't have any problems finding a 'family friendly' area!!


----------



## henrietta (May 11, 2010)

Hi again!.Many thanks.You sound to be enduring the same situation as in Ibiza! residents there especially rely on the tourists,volcanic cloud allowing!.We will hold fire & hope that the situation does improve.How things change..10 yrs ago my in laws whent to look at a business in Ibiza in November sold theie house & moved by the following March!,they didnt speak a word of Spanish & Hey Presto a SUCCESS!.My brother also emigrated to Canada in the same year with their 6yr old & they have a fabulous house & life,BUT lots of hard work involved,He lost his job in the recession last year but survived!.I realise unemployment isnt as bad in the u.k,but my husband works away from home six days a week,so that he can earn a good income,not an ideal family life!.I certainly wouldnt jepordise our financial security for sunshine!..There must be some success stories,if not hope there is soon.What kin d of businesses seem to be coping?..xTracey


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

henrietta said:


> :focus:


Hi Henrietta!
I thought the thread was completely on track!!

IMO Lynn and Jojo have given you the low down and you know what it's like from your own personal experience. As somebody said before there are plenty of threads on the situation Spain's in. Use the Spain forum search to look up jobs, unemployment, crisis, recession, and also to look up fitter/ mechanic. By the way, if your OH doesn't speak Spanish it'll be difficult for him to work as a mechanic. Even if his clients are English speaking, any paperwork will be in Spanish...
The good thing is that you're not thinking of coming to live right now, so you've got plenty of time to start with the Spanish and to hopefully to come over and case the joint!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

henrietta said:


> Hi again!.Many thanks.You sound to be enduring the same situation as in Ibiza! residents there especially rely on the tourists,volcanic cloud allowing!.We will hold fire & hope that the situation does improve.How things change..10 yrs ago my in laws whent to look at a business in Ibiza in November sold theie house & moved by the following March!,they didnt speak a word of Spanish & Hey Presto a SUCCESS!.My brother also emigrated to Canada in the same year with their 6yr old & they have a fabulous house & life,BUT lots of hard work involved,He lost his job in the recession last year but survived!.I realise unemployment isnt as bad in the u.k,but my husband works away from home six days a week,so that he can earn a good income,not an ideal family life!.I certainly wouldnt jepordise our financial security for sunshine!..There must be some success stories,if not hope there is soon.What kin d of businesses seem to be coping?..xTracey



The only successful businesses I can think of are locksmiths!! I needed one a while ago and he said that business was great, he'd got some contracts with insurance companies and due to the recession, an increase in burglaries and house repossessions, he was getting a lot of work changing locks. But he'd been in Spain for several years, spoke fluent spanish and was well established, which was how he was able to obtain the insurance contracts. As Lynn says, the successful businesses seem to be those that are not just aimed at expats, but are integrated with the Spanish too. I have friends who are estate agents and they're doing fairly well considering and - yes, they have several Spanish working with them and they have totally integrated and tend to buy, sell and rent to Spanish more than anyone else at the moment

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not on the costa del sol, but have today been talking about this to a lot of my students


the only one who is really busy is a criminal lawyer!! (a Spaniard, obviously)

in our town within the past few weeks so many businesses have closed down

just within walking distance of my apartment: several bars, a beautician, a hairstylist, 2 gyms, a nursery, a baby shop, a couple of restaurants.....................the list goes on

it's worth pointing out though that they aren't all expat businesses relying on expat trade - many are Spanish owned catering to Spanish locals

I'm quite busy though, strangely - teaching English & Spanish - not as busy as 18 months ago - but not too bad..............


----------



## henrietta (May 11, 2010)

Hia JO.Thankyou for the advice..I am concerned that lots of advertised businesses appear to show a good profit?am wondering if this is oversell?Surely the owners realise that you would get the accounts thoroughly checked?.Or do some people just buy woteva?.Time i guess is on our side am hoping 2yrs is enough time to come to our senses!,its certainly not the sunshine that counts!My inlaws grumble at the cost of food in ibiza,but then their fuel bills are tiny.Its May & our central heating is turned on full!,i guess what we save on food bills they save on fuel!..& diesel is cheaper.Just paid £1.23p..per litre!.Wish the financial markets would change & get people back to work,then we might join you in the sun!.Thankyou


----------



## henrietta (May 11, 2010)

Hia.Thanks for the reply!.Am thinking of extending a move in two years to ten!.Maybe things wont be so bleak.As i mentioned to Jo.Do,why are so many businesses showing profit??.maybe they pressed the zero key too quickly!Am beginning to take a dim view of businees for sale websites!.Can you recommend any good ones out there!x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

henrietta said:


> Hia.Thanks for the reply!.Am thinking of extending a move in two years to ten!.Maybe things wont be so bleak.As i mentioned to Jo.Do,why are so many businesses showing profit??.maybe they pressed the zero key too quickly!Am beginning to take a dim view of businees for sale websites!.Can you recommend any good ones out there!x


I personally wouldnt trust any of them, it's so easy to "cook the books" and then there are so many other things that must be taken into account, which may not be mentioned when you buy!!! There are a lot of desperate people here. You'd be better off starting something yourselves IMO!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## kathyd55 (Jun 6, 2010)

*teaching*

So the teaching English market is still going strong then?
I have been offered a teaching post for September and the whole family is coming with me .My husband is a freelance Video/TV cameraman and we felt that in the initial stages he may have to commute to say N.Ireland for a week and back .
He is also a tennis coach and we were thinking there may be opportunities there as well .
I have to be honest i am really nervous about things as it does not sound good at all. I lived in S.Africa for 22 years [Husband S.African] and came back to the Uk some 9 years ago .
We are living in N.Ireland and I just do not like the culture or way of life here. Having moved country before I do not wear Rose tainted glasses and know what challenges to expect. Even so it is still daunting and worrying when you hear all the stories of Expats returning to UK. 
To return to the Uk ....it must be bad!
Kathy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kathyd55 said:


> So the teaching English market is still going strong then?
> I have been offered a teaching post for September and the whole family is coming with me .My husband is a freelance Video/TV cameraman and we felt that in the initial stages he may have to commute to say N.Ireland for a week and back .
> He is also a tennis coach and we were thinking there may be opportunities there as well .
> I have to be honest i am really nervous about things as it does not sound good at all. I lived in S.Africa for 22 years [Husband S.African] and came back to the Uk some 9 years ago .
> ...


Hi Kathy, welcome to the forum. Sounds good, a teaching post, which school???? I think its possible that your husband may have to be a househusband for a while, cos work aint good here, but at least you'll get looked after ??? Commuting is possible, but you'd need to be fairly near to an airport. Once he gets into it, settles and meets people, he may find something. First thing I would suggest is a fact finding holiday and see where you like, whats around and what you think. ! Have a look around the forum too and see if theres any familiar issues that may help you. Any questions, just ask??!!!!!! Theres usually someone around who'l help

Jo xxx


----------



## janette8788 (Feb 5, 2008)

my husband and i have just returned from spain after living there for 2 years, yes things are as bad as people are saying and regular feedback from friends still living in spain say things r getting worse.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hi Kathy, welcome to the forum. Sounds good, a teaching post, which school???? I think its possible that your husband may have to be a househusband for a while, cos work aint good here, but at least you'll get looked after ??? Commuting is possible, but you'd need to be fairly near to an airport. Once he gets into it, settles and meets people, he may find something. First thing I would suggest is a fact finding holiday and see where you like, whats around and what you think. ! Have a look around the forum too and see if theres any familiar issues that may help you. Any questions, just ask??!!!!!! Theres usually someone around who'l help
> 
> Jo xxx


Which area are you going to be in??

Kodak have a place in Valencia and apparently there's quite a lot going on film wise there(have an ex student who transfered from Kodak here to Valencia and her husband is a camera man). Here's a link to the *cuidad de las artes y las ciencias*
Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias de Valencia


----------



## kathyd55 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a teaching position at Swans international Secondary. We emailed quite a few TV/Video production companies in the Marbella area and got replies back pretty quickly .He is also a tennis coach [plays tennis for Ireland] and could do that for a while as well .
Cannot really do just on one salary so have to get him working!!!!! ..
All very nerve racking and also the job offer happened so quickly just a week ago.
Some of the companies that got back to him told him to make contact when he gets out ..not that it says anything but i guess it is a start.

Having moved countries before I just cannot believe how nervous i am about this time ....must be an age thing!!

it is a strange feeling when you know you want to leave the Uk ,have the opportunity and yet it feels unsure .
I have taken a career break from the college which means that if I want to come back I let them know in April and I come back into my job in September .Wanted to do it that way just for a little bit of security and can extend it for three years. I guess I should know by that time if we like it or not!

Also trying to build up a business online that would ease the pressure on other half finding work as well.

Must admit Forum great source of info


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

kathyd55 said:


> I have a teaching position at Swans international Secondary. We emailed quite a few TV/Video production companies in the Marbella area and got replies back pretty quickly .He is also a tennis coach [plays tennis for Ireland] and could do that for a while as well .
> Cannot really do just on one salary so have to get him working!!!!! ..
> All very nerve racking and also the job offer happened so quickly just a week ago.
> Some of the companies that got back to him told him to make contact when he gets out ..not that it says anything but i guess it is a start.
> ...


Hi Kathy,

Swans International has a really good reputation and the Secondary school is brand new and has great facilities. We looked at it for our three children but it was *far far *too expensive for our budget! As it is so close to Marbella, I would think that your husband might find something work wise?? The problem with living near Marbella though, is that everything is more expensive - housing, shopping, going out etc.. But he could commute out of Malaga airport if necessary??
Still, its a fantastic opportunity and I wish you the best. There are a few of us scattered around the CDS from Marbella to Malaga who will be pleased to answer any questions you might have!

Lynn


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Henrietta

I live in the north of Spain but used to live in the CDS.

Spain is nothing like how it was 10 years ago..when your inlaws came. It is in serious trouble at the moment. 

Often it is a case of being in the right place at the right time..LUCK..but most of the British who thought of selling up and moving to where the sun shines, are in serious trouble now.

I personally don't rate Spain anymore - I know what it' like but until you try it, you won't know it. 

Come over for a visit and check it out before you really consider it...if it's truly viable then you can plan properly. If its not, you can get to dream of something else..


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

lynn said:


> The problem with living near Marbella though, is that everything is more expensive - housing, shopping, going out etc


It doesn't have to be, unfortunately people tend to be attracted to the expat communes (inland too) and thus pay the extra costs. You soon learn where to shop, where to rent and where to go out. I've been to various places over Spain now and never really found it any cheaper than down here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Henrietta/Kathy....I assume you are the same person?
It's great you have a teaching job but is it secure enough for you to completely sever ties with the UK? Maybe you could supplement your income by private teaching?
I can understand your feelings about Northern Ireland. Apologies to anyone from N.I. but I went to a Conference in Belfast a couple of years ago and had to flee home earlier than planned, I found everything so gloomy and depressing. And boring.....


----------

